# Transférer ses films acheté sur AppleTV vers iPad.



## wayne (24 Août 2010)

J'ai acheté un film sur appletv et voudrait le regarder sur mon iPad dans le train.
Or, ce film ne se copie pas dans iTunes lors des synchro de l'Apple TV et je ne peux donc pas le transférer ver mon iPad.
Quelqu'un sait il comment faire?


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Août 2010)

A part tenter de résoudre le problème de synchronisation avec iTunes, je ne vois pas...
As tu essayé de supprimer ton AppleTV d'iTunes et refaire la manip pour l'y faire reconnaître de nouveau ?
Et n'oublie pas que redémarrer le mac et l'AppleTV permet de résoudre bien des problèmes...


----------



## wayne (25 Août 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> A part tenter de résoudre le problème de synchronisation avec iTunes, je ne vois pas...
> As tu essayé de supprimer ton AppleTV d'iTunes et refaire la manip pour l'y faire reconnaître de nouveau ?
> Et n'oublie pas que redémarrer le mac et l'AppleTV permet de résoudre bien des problèmes...



Le problème, c'est que tous les autres films se synchronisent sans problème, même les séries TV que j'ai acheté sur l'AppleTV. En fait, c'est la première fois que j'achète un film sur Apple TV et c'est le seul qui pose problème. Dès que la synchro avec iTunes démarre, son nom apparait dans la fenetre de synchro, en haut de iTunes, mais quelques secondes seulement. 

Peut-être trop lourd?

N'y a t il pas une particularité pour ces achats ?


----------



## billyclick (26 Août 2010)

A mon avis essaye de contacter le SAV iTunes sur cet achat ... sur iTunes dans ton compte rubrique historique d'achat clique sur le bouton "signaler un problème" ---> Puis sélectionne l'achat qui te pose problème.

J'ai deja eu recours, ils sont assez réactif.

Tien nous au courant


----------



## wayne (28 Août 2010)

billyclick a dit:


> A mon avis essaye de contacter le SAV iTunes sur cet achat ... sur iTunes dans ton compte rubrique historique d'achat clique sur le bouton "signaler un problème" ---> Puis sélectionne l'achat qui te pose problème.
> 
> J'ai deja eu recours, ils sont assez réactif.
> 
> Tien nous au courant



J'ai envoyé un message au SAV
Je reprend contact tres vite


----------



## wayne (30 Août 2010)

Le 	28 août 2010 à 08:59:10 j'ai recu un mail m'informant que j'aurai une réponse sous 24 heures. 
J'attends


----------



## wayne (1 Septembre 2010)

Bon, le conseiller itunes a remis mon film sur mon compte pour que je puisse le telecharger a nouveau, depuis itunes, je l'ai fait, tout va bien, j'ai synchronisé avec mon ipad, impeccable et je peux voir mon film sur l'ipad. Extra. 

Par contre je n'ai pas encore d'info sur la raison du probleme de synchro. J'ai demandé si les raisons du bugs etaient identifiees car je ne veux pas le contacter a chaque achat de film...
Je pense avoir sa reponse bientot.


----------



## wayne (18 Septembre 2010)

Aucune réponse. 
Il va falloir que j'achète un autre film pour comprendre.... Rage


----------



## wayne (27 Octobre 2010)

J'en ai acheté un autre:même problème.
Le conseille iTunes peut me remettre le film en téléchargement mais me renvoi vers les support pour savoir pourquoi la synchro ne fonctionne pas jusqu'à l'ipad. Pas drôle. 
Je vais passer du temps a chercher ou avec le support téléphone...


----------

